# Where do you buy your hops now?



## Simdop (28/11/18)

I used to use Hop Dealz Australia until Yob closed up. Where are folks now sourcing their hops from?


----------



## altone (28/11/18)

Simdop said:


> I used to use Hop Dealz Australia until Yob closed up. Where are folks now sourcing their hops from?



I normally buy from Grain and Grape but sometimes I buy from Brewman.com.au as they have hop dealz too.

I miss Yob's super cheap deals, I bought sooo many hops, I never managed to finish them all before I had to chuck them in the compost. 

edit: At Brewman click the green dealz banner.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/11/18)

As altone suggests Brewman, English hops Crossmyloof Brewery.


----------



## altone (28/11/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> As altone suggests Brewman, English hops Crossmyloof Brewery.



You buy hops from the UK?
Ok question time: No problems with customs? Is this for the freshest hops and not a monetary thing?
I'm guessing with the dollar being low the UK# is expensive, although after brexit maybe it's worth bugger all


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/11/18)

No problems with customs, check out their website, I buy yeast from them as well.


----------



## altone (28/11/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> No problems with customs, check out their website, I buy yeast from them as well.


Yep I did but thought postage would be a killer - apparently not so bad if their website shipping is correct.

Better keep an eye on that for the new year once I've got the house sorted and have time to do more than the odd keg filler.


----------



## laxation (28/11/18)

For me, brewman, kegking or https://projectbrewing.com.au/project-hops/


----------



## DU99 (28/11/18)

Beerco i get mine from at the moment......


----------

